# When is the first time you fall in love with a girl/man? What is his/her type?



## Nick Sun (Mar 18, 2013)

share your experiences.


----------



## Nick Sun (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

Now that i think about, i think my first love may have been an INTP - witty, peculiar, intellectual sense of humor, accepting, loved novelty, ... yeah it makes sense for her to be Ti-Ne, maybe [I was in the throes of love at the moment when I was with her, may have clouded my judgment].

I remember we would argue over silly things just for the sake of it. 

She was fairly social though, had a decent group of friends, albeit they we're massive, usually a small-medium sized crowd.

To this day, she is probably one of the most remarkable people i've met . . her idiosyncratic-ness made her all too infatuating,
female INTPs are so rare too there could be an apparent correlation. 

Weird, I've never really thought of it from this perspective. 

And man when it faded out was crash and burn, of course with bitter after-relationship disputes. 

But, it was worth it . . lot of learning, learned to love [romantic], amongst other things . . tons of novelty, INTP paradise.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

Uh, love?

Oh, you mean the biological release of pleasure hormones when in the company of a particular member of the opposite sex with whom nature expects me to procreate?

To answer your questions- Less than a year ago. INTP.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

15 and some kind of SF. I think i could make a case for all of the four possibilities. She was nice and is still a good friend after 10 years ( holy crap 10 years ) but in the end she bored me and i didn't pay even remotely enough attention to her. I think she grew quite bored with me too.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

The first time I fell actually, deeply in love with another person I was 18. He's an ENTJ, so it was quite a powerful and difficult relationship. But I don't regret it, and I certainly won't forget the feeling.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

ENTP funnily enough. It didn't really work out but seven years on and we are still great friends.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

The first time I fell in love... Well, I was sixteen. We meet at a month long summer program. I'm not entirely sure what his type was, but he was definitely an xNTx. Sadly, he already had a girlfriend that he was deeply in love with. My heart was broken before I even had a chance.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Never with a girlman.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

I decided that when I was thirteen I should do something teenagery: start a diary and drool about a boy. Took me a week to choose, stayed obsessed for 5 years.
Probably ISTJ or INTx
So bluntly charming, smart, rude...
Me having conversation with someone else: "Don't worry, I do stupid stuff all the time."
Him, walking by: "No you don't. You're not stupid, you just have no common sense." *keeps walking*
I still haven't figured out whether it was a compliment, insult, or neutral statement of fact.

My first real, non-planned love was when I was 21 and I'm pretty sure he was INT of some sort.



@Juan M your avatar matches your comment delightfully.roud:


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Last year! He's an ENFJ. One of the most wonderful people I have ever met. We dated for a year and a half until recently when I broke it off. I knew we couldn't work out and, per my usual, my brain took over and rationalized the shit out of our relationship until I realized we could never work for reasons beyond our control, so I ended it before we got so involved that we could never be friends again. 

He is the most understanding person I have ever met. He is a bit of a derp a lot of the time, but he is incredibly smart at the same time. He was so sweet and accepted me for who I was like no one ever has. He loved me for who I was instead of for my looks or what I could do for him. He is always so positive and supportive and helped me through a _lot_ of rough times with school, family and shitty friends. I have never felt so comfortable with someone and it was totally inexplicable to me as to why. "On paper" we never should have gotten along so well, but we did! I dunno. I'm still hoping I made the right decision about it because even though I still love him, it never could have worked out and I can't get my head out of my heart's business.

I sound like an NF. All mushy-like. haha :3


----------



## Jane the Ripper (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't remember the first time I fell in love. And you can't fall in love with someone. That is for the physical attraction department.

Besides, I think I will be more preoccupied with "getting it on" with them as opposed to finding out their type.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

An ESFJ.

Everyone I've ever loved since has been because they reminded me of him in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## mejdiniz (Jul 31, 2012)

What is love? And how does one 'fall' in it?


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

Eh - I am trying to wax poetical right now, but words are actually failing. Frankly whatever the chemical deluge is that I felt and still feel is - it has hurt far more than it has been awesome. Thank you brain, you can stop now.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

mejdiniz said:


> What is love? And how does one 'fall' in it?


It's a trap and you fall in it when you're not looking, by accident.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I was in my early 20's, and it was an INTJ. I can sum up the whole relationship in one word -- _mistake_. 

I was... lonely. Pathetic, isn't it? But I was. And he was too. Things built from there, and should not have.


----------



## ZMX (Jul 2, 2012)

My first love? Her personality type was: Available.

As I've grown, they've been all over the place, but NTs seem to work best.


----------



## Giratina (Aug 15, 2012)

Last year, ISTP.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The first time I fell in love with a woman or a man was in high school, which I guess would make them, a female, a girl rather than a woman. That being said, I don't know their personality type, but I would guess ExFx.


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

andweewoo said:


> Not at all taken personally. (Are you truly sorry, though!? -- I'll stop being a jerk now. I'm quite particular (as I'm sure you've noticed) when it comes to language because it's so messy and vague and rarely conveys what we want it to.)
> 
> The phrase 'no offence, but...' just bugs me, which is the reason why I pointed it out.
> 
> I think it's extremely important that we share and listen to each others ideas. It's cathartic, in a sense.


English is a second language for me, so some phrases might convey a different meaning for me without me realizing.


----------



## andweewoo (Jan 17, 2012)

Nirel said:


> English is a second language for me, so some phrases might convey a different meaning for me without me realizing.


Now I feel like a bit of a twat. My apologies.
Although, trust me, native English speakers have a difficult time properly utilising their first (and in most cases, only) language. One of my favourite quotes sums it up: "No one means all he says, and yet very few say all they mean, for words are slippery and thought is viscous." - Henry Adams


----------



## aizen (May 10, 2013)

Two years ago at age 19. I was putting off college to basically drive around aimlessly with friends and do drugs. I actually had a lot of fun and I think it was good for me to spend those two years putting my work-a-holic-ism on the back burner for once. During that time I met an INFP. She was very cute. We became really close but she moved across the country for a fashion design school. I can honestly say I cared about her more than I cared for myself, due to various reasons I wont go into detail about.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

The only guy I was genuinely attracted to and interested in was an ESTJ. It didn't last very long though.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

I had a crush in middle school once, but I never went for it. I didn't really know anything about her. She just looked "right." I could probably count the number of times we interacted on 1 hand. After that I never had another feeling for another girl ever again. 
I can safely say I've never been in love.

Sometimes I desire a girlfriend, sometimes I value my independence more than anything. I really like living alone. 
I've always been attracted to the idea of finding a female version of myself, so maybe an INTP-next-door is in order.


----------



## kissy2490 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have yet the pleasure of that emotion.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I've never been "in love". I don't think that will ever happen to me. But I have really liked my ESTP ex bf and an ENTP guy I saw for a short time. Also, I developed a magnetic & passionate attraction towards this one ENTJ at work after a while of his flirting with me so much.


----------



## ITeachYo (Jun 16, 2013)

2nd grade... 23 years ago - he's still the love of my life. He's INTP. He would say the attraction/love at first sight was mutual. I'm the only girl he's ever loved or care to love. I'm extremely lucky to have him.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking back on it, I'm quite sure he was an ENFJ. Positive, actually.

He taught me what kindness was.
Our lives never quite crossed just right....


----------



## Narkissos (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Nine months ago.
2 INT...J (?).

Never doing it again. It was obsessive limerence at first sight. The feeling was mutual. I hated the whole process, because few days later, I had to move across the country. I didn't even ask his name, because I knew that it would never work out. Let's never do that again. Ever.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

3 years ago. 
ISTP.

He had a girlfriend he did not let me know about.
That was kind of a disaster; we never 'went out' but his gf broke up with him after she found out how much time he was spending with me. 
Then they got back together and he cut me out of his life. 

I still think back fondly on him, though. First love butterflies.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

Few months back, INFP.


----------



## prince_burns (Jul 3, 2013)

Their personality type: smoking hot and DTF. I don't let personality types tell me what to think of people and I don't judge people based on a four letter system for categorizing cognitive function priorities. I also don't often go looking for mates, especially now, but even before I got married.


----------



## Omniscient (Aug 15, 2013)

She had boobs...
lol but in all seriousness, I find I like feelers more than thinker types.
Haven't loved a girl so far but I think I'm falling for this INFx gal. It's like she's all I ever dreamed of :laughing:. 
I'll probably over-analyze some shit and end up ~unwillingly~ rejecting her.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

ExFJ. Seems they've been many people's first loves.


----------



## Zero One (Nov 30, 2009)

INFP or INFJ, I think there may have been feelings on her end. However due to circumstances it was never meant to even begin, and I think we were both saddened by that fact. That was eons ago now though. I haven't fallen in love since. Would like to though.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

When I was in 6th grade. To this day she's one of the few people I care about and the only one who accepted me for who I am. I don't know her type and I am not sure that I want to know it. I just hope she will remain so amazing.


----------



## Talfdm (Sep 6, 2013)

Nirel said:


> Wow, no wonder NTs are typically considered unromantic, no offence but some of you seem to have the most boring experiences imaginable.
> The first time I fell in love was when I was 9-10 yrs old. She seemed like a goddess to me, every time I thought of her, all the troubles seemed to disappear and the world seemed like magic. I remember how I would melt and feel electricity all over my body just from her touching my hand. She used to run after me and try to kiss me, I would always run away only to 'fall' and let her catch me. There's no amount of drugs in the world that could make you feel what I felt, and if there were ,I would be doing them right know. I've never felt anything close to 10% as intense since then, and I don't believe I ever will.
> I've met her a couple of times since then and I'm pretty sure she's an ESFx.
> My guess is that if you've ever felt anything close to what I did, you would be spending the rest of your life chasing it.


You sound like an XNFJ there, mate :tongue:

Personally, the emotion has only touched me when I'm reading novels or watching anime. I've experienced infatuation, but the L word? No, but I hope I will :/

Preferences: NT

Narrow it down? 

INTJ
INTP
ENTP


----------



## Madders (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he was an INFP. However, he was wayyyy too emotionally unstable, despite being incredibly witty and creative. And he had a lot of problems that he would take out on people, including me, emotionally. In the end, his manipulative, moody bullshit led to us breaking up. Sadly, I haven't been in love since then, and I miss it. It's been about a year and a half now. On the bright side, I've recently met someone else who has similar positive qualities. Hopefully, that will at least turn into a close friendship, if nothing else.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know about love but obsession, maybe? Iunno. 

She was a year younger than me in high school, I got IFP, so Fi dominant but never found out what her aux was. I built her up in my head over a year or so and when I finally got up the nerve to ask her out she gave a vague shrug and laugh that was obviously awkwardness that she felt and obviously my asking her out made her feel weird. This was confirmed like a month later when we seen each other at a gas station and she tried her best to pretend that I wasn't there even though we clearly held eye contact -.-

Yay, the first of many rejections over the next 3 years. Very fun... very fun indeed.


----------

